

Back to Waterfall Isn’t Quite the Right Answer - DanielRibeiro
http://xprogramming.com/articles/back-to-waterfall-isnt-quite-the-right-answer/

======
caustic
Is this article by the guy who couldn't write Sudoku solver in his favorite
TDD way?

